
The Left Fold, a weekly programming article digest - fogus
http://www.foldl.org/issues/2009-10-26/
======
audionerd
Looks really promising, I like the idea.

Nothing has really replaced Anarchaia for me, which was my favorite digest-
format programming review until its author switched formats about a year ago.

------
alec
I'm the guy responsible; feedback about the format, content, and frequency
would be great, as would pointers to interesting articles.

I find it sometimes difficult to link back to Hacker News because unlike
reddit, there's no easy API I can use to map links to discussions.

------
lhorie
Is there are a way to get all the articles to show in the RSS feed? It'd be
more useful than just having the date of the digest.

------
alexkay
There's also foldr: <http://foldr.com/>

